# Fridrich users - What do you look for during inspection



## ilikecubing (Feb 7, 2011)

So during inspection of the cube,how much of your solve do you pre-plan?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 7, 2011)

Depends on how easy the cross is, but I prefer to find my first pair if possible. I love the easy crosses that show two pairs, always makes for a beautiful F2L


----------



## NeuwDk (Feb 7, 2011)

Cross - and if it's an easy case the first F2L pair pieces.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 7, 2011)

3-4 cross pieces.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 7, 2011)

Plan my cross, and I normally track a corner.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 7, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Plan my cross, and I normally track a corner.


 
So, does it slow your cross down to track a corner?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 7, 2011)

Almost always just the cross. If it's easy enough, I'll look at the first pair or see where a corner will end up.

Never tried tracking a corner.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 7, 2011)

First I get a feel for whether or not an Xcross seems to be a viable option on either white or yellow. If no, then I plan the cross and use any remaining time to try to track most or all of a first pair. I voted cross + 1 F2L pair.


----------



## Julian (Feb 7, 2011)

Same as Sarah.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 7, 2011)

XCross


----------



## Magix (Feb 7, 2011)

This forum is so boring, everyone's a pro already. 

I usually think like first two cross pieces or the full cross if it's really easy.


----------



## irontwig (Feb 7, 2011)

Very much depends on the scramble; between 2x2x2/Cross to 2x2x3/XX-cross.


----------



## Vinny (Feb 7, 2011)

If the cross is 2 or 3 moves, I will look for a pair. But for the most part, I just look for the cross.


----------



## maggot (Feb 7, 2011)

i am partial color neutral, so i look for really obvious xcross cases on all sides. if none, i look for best cross. then i look for sol'n to cross. i typically do not go beyond that, although ive been springing for xcross a lot. simple blockbuilding is typically much faster than building another pair with the restriction of the cross. but. . . i typically use almost all of my inspection. i'd say with being CN, the depth of inspection is much greater. but not so much as looking further into the solve as much as finding the best cases.

edit: full cross + full f2l LMAO maybe haiyan (actually he plans the OLL and PLL too LMAO)
HARDCORE!


----------



## TiLiMayor (Feb 7, 2011)

2x2x2 block --> xcross
So I guess cross + 1pair for me.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 7, 2011)

Full cross most of the time, sometimes just half a cross if I can't see anything good.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 7, 2011)

Full cross and if I can then I look for first pair.
If I see a possibility for xcross then I mentally track what my cross moves do to see if I can pull one off.

If it's a hard cross then I normally track a corner or edge, whichever is easier (or I just see where the corner or edge will finally be placed) and then I track the other.


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 7, 2011)

sometimes just cross, sometimes am able to see where the first pair will end up. I was actually planning on working on inspection sometime relatively soon.


----------



## Dene (Feb 8, 2011)

I voted full cross, but usually my inspection time involves my choosing a colour to solve cross on, and then finding the cross pieces. I rarely decide how I will do the cross unless it is only 3 moves or less. If it is 3 moves or less I try and find an obvious first pair.


----------



## Ranzha (Feb 8, 2011)

I do whatever it takes to preserve a pair. Cross + 1 pair, usually.


----------



## masteranders1 (Feb 8, 2011)

I try and locate all the cross edges. Then, I just solve, and if I can, I may be able to look for my first F2L pair.


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 8, 2011)

Full cross and if it's easy, an F2L pair.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 8, 2011)

Mehcross, If minimum x-cross


----------



## cuberr (Feb 8, 2011)

Depends on the scramble, but normally I try to do the full cross. If it's easier then I can usually get full cross and 1 F2L pair and if it's really hard then I can only get 2 or 3 cross edges.


----------



## Dacuba (Feb 8, 2011)

For me its the full cross mainly
If it's (really) hard I do 3 edges in inspection, and treack the last edge, but that's rare
If the cross is like 2-3 movesm I know what the 1st pair looks like
sometimes the cross is easy to perform (doesn't mean low move count) I track a pair
I never knew my first 2 pairs after inspection


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Feb 8, 2011)

Plan my cross so i can do it bld and while im solving pair i track my first pair.


----------



## bamilan (Feb 8, 2011)

PLL


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 8, 2011)

bamilan said:


> PLL /sarcasm


Fixed


----------



## skatemaster78 (Feb 9, 2011)

I look for full cross, and when the cross is easy enough I look for the first pair, sometimes up to the second.


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 9, 2011)

Fixed
X-cross all the way across the sky


----------



## Kian (Feb 9, 2011)

Just the cross maybe 95% of the time. the cross has to be pretty easy for me to worry about my first pair. I do spend the execution of my cross looking for a pair though, as I imagine most people do.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 9, 2011)

Is it me, or is almost everyone posting more or less the same thing over and over?


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 9, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Is it me, or is almost everyone posting more or less the same thing over and over?


 
You must be new here.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 9, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> You must be new here.


 


Kirjava said:


> Save the drama for your llama.



I might be new as a member, but I've been reading as a guest for a long time, and I'll never forget that quote.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 9, 2011)

idgi


----------



## Kian (Feb 9, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Is it me, or is almost everyone posting more or less the same thing over and over?


 
It's a poll asking for information about individuals. It's not as if we're all giving the same sort of advice on a topic (though that does sometimes occur). It's completely reasonable to supplement your poll vote with a note.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 9, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> idgi


 
Just proof that I am not "new here" even though I'm a new member.



Kian said:


> It's a poll asking for information about individuals. It's not as if we're all giving the same sort of advice on a topic (though that does sometimes occur). It's completely reasonable to supplement your poll vote with a note.



I never said anything negative about that being the case, it just fascinated me.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 9, 2011)

You completely misunderstood what I was saying.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 9, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> You completely misunderstood what I was saying.


 
Yea I did...please explain.


----------



## riffz (Feb 9, 2011)

I usually try to predict CP of LL


----------



## Hiero (Feb 9, 2011)

Kian said:


> Just the cross maybe 95% of the time. the cross has to be pretty easy for me to worry about my first pair. I do spend the execution of my cross looking for a pair though, as I imagine most people do.


 
I do pretty much the same thing and average about 25 seconds. Every great once in a while I will see an f2l pair that will not be moved around too much during the cross and I can use that. Usually I find the corner I'm going to use during the cross.


----------



## gavnasty (Feb 10, 2011)

Alright, who's the one sicko who can see the full F2L in inspection?


----------



## Samania (Feb 10, 2011)

First I look for what side I start with, then cross pieces.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 10, 2011)

gavnasty said:


> Alright, who's the one sicko who can see the full F2L in inspection?


 
Faz obviously.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 10, 2011)

gavnasty said:


> Alright, who's the one sicko who can see the full F2L in inspection?


 
Lucas Garron is really good at that, when he wants to be


----------



## Nos7portuga (Feb 10, 2011)

I plan the entire cross, trying to do it in the fewest moves possible (5,6 most of the times) and right now working on do it BLD, although i'm a little slow (6-7 s)


----------



## Selkie (Feb 10, 2011)

Currently I try and plan all moves for the cross plus keep half an eye open for extended cross. But having only been speed cubing 5 weeks I am thankful if my plans for said cross actually work correctly  I often see a nice connected F2L pair but don't, as yet, have the experience to ensure I do not split it. But happy to have got my cross down to about 4 seconds when it was 8 a couple of weeks ago 

A bit more experience and I will try some BLD crosses in readiness for greater look ahead


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 10, 2011)

Cross + Full F2L... not


----------



## MagicYio (Mar 13, 2011)

I wanted to go for three cross edges.


----------



## jack3256 (Mar 13, 2011)

someone needs to make a tutorial on x-cross, blockbuilding and seeing things in inspection (kirjava get one sorted out )


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 13, 2011)

jack3256 said:


> someone needs to make a tutorial on x-cross, blockbuilding and seeing things in inspection (kirjava get one sorted out )


 
You can't teach blockbuilding.


----------



## jack3256 (Mar 13, 2011)

you can give tips though and you can give tips on building an x-cross


----------



## irontwig (Mar 13, 2011)

Get good at building 2x2x2s when you're that try to influence the two remaining edges.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 13, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Get good at building 2x2x2s when you're that try to influence the two remaining edges.


 
What I find annoying about that (In general) you have 3 different "crosses" you can make


----------



## ilikecubing (Mar 13, 2011)

jack3256 said:


> someone needs to make a tutorial on x-cross, blockbuilding and seeing things in inspection (kirjava get one sorted out )


 
Thewestonian has a good xcross tutorial on youtube.....as for blockbuilding,learn petrus and roux,they both have heavy dependence on blockbuilding(though roux has heavy dependence on M,M' and M2 moves as well)


----------



## paulangas (Mar 13, 2011)

i see full cross, and sometimes 1 pair of f2l


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 14, 2011)

Okay, who voted for full f2l?? Thats a bit much during inspection, don't you guys think?


----------



## jack3256 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah i do full fridrich but i want to learn roux or l2l4 i am fast at learning algs and i also love M U solving, and thanks i will check out Weston's tutorial


----------

